# InkSoft Debuts Major Redesign Of Online Quotes,Invoices & Art Approvals



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft has redesigned the look and layout of online quotes, invoices, and art approvals created in Business Tools. These enhancements are intended to improve communication, maximize response, and increase the professionalism of the presentation. In addition to a simplified, easy-to-follow format, the upgraded, interactive online forms incorporate great new features for improved customer interaction.

Among these is a running comment bar that alerts you to customer posts and provides quick, convenient interface as well as a date- and time-stamped history of comments. Other features include clear prompts and streamlined processes to make tasks like invoicing or art approval easy for you and your customer. There also is space for displaying terms and notes, an enlarged display area for your company logo, and a click-through attachment gallery feature.

The redesigned forms interface with a variety of devices, including iPhones, Androids, and tablets. Formatting is automatically adapted to the recipient’s device to ensure a professional presentation, as well as accessibility, no matter where the user happens to be. 

A brief video and illustrated blog at 
Online Art Approval, Quoting, Invoicing Software | InkSoft 
shows how this InkSoft upgrade can boost efficiency while taking customer communication and your company’s image to a new level.

For more information on the redesign or other InkSoft products, call (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

